# Antler inlay



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

This is my first Inlay kit on curly maple. I know I know. Somehow I rotated the barrel and my antler should be a little more in line with the bolt and it is a little to the right instead of centered. Waiting on the new hunter bolt actions to come out before I do any more

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 25, 2014)

Did u buy the blank with the inlay in it ?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Did u buy the blank with the inlay in it ?


Have to put the inlay in it. Be careful don't break them. I broke a little piece but filled it in with sawdust


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 26, 2014)

Man I know where they dump the KEy Deer that have been hit on the island I grew up on. I may have to grab some antlers next trip to try some inlay with that on a drum I always love it on calls.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Not bad at all. Next one will be 100% success.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2014)

I've done a few of the inlays like that, I always hesitate a it as I can't seem to find a less expensive source for them though. (I'm a tightwad :) )


----------



## Tclem (Apr 26, 2014)

They are expensive for sure.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 26, 2014)

We are our own worst critics.
Practice and experience helps perfection.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

